# Flossie at 10 weeks



## number1bassman (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted a lot. Been very busy!
Here are a few piccies of Flossie who is 10 weeks tomorrow and gets her last jab so we can take her out for a walk soon! 





































Hope you love her, we do!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

omg! she's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I love her...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute little girle


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely enjoy your walks x


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

So cute, I bet you just wanna cuddle ALL DAY LONG!!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhhh so fluffy! I want to squish her! ahahah


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG, she is sooooo beautiful and she looks like a little girl too!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

She is lovely. I love the little dark ring round her nose - so cute!


----------

